# Reboot una y otra vez

## Malone

Bien. Reparado el cuento de Grub. Gentoo instalada al dedillo. Sin embargo -maldito Grub-, cada vez que intento entrar el sistema se reinicia. ¿Qué pasa? ¿Algún lío con la BIOS? No tengo el más mínimo mensaje de queja del sistema que me alumbre..., sólo el incesante reinicio.  :Sad: 

----------

## tarty

Hay una condenada opcion en el kernel, que es la optimizacion de la cpu, que por defecto esta en duron (no se porque no esta en 486) y que se encuentra un poco oculta (es un desplegable, pero no tiene los "...") asinque mira bien en el menuconfig o xconfig y suerte.

----------

## BrainBug

Yo tengo el mismo drama, el tema es....... se puede recompilar el kernel estando en esta situacion?, como se hace?

----------

## striderg2

Arrancas con el cd de instalacion gentoo y listo entras al sistema, montas el directorio proc como dice la instalacion haces un chroot a tu particion root y listo entras en /usr/src/linux y listo !!

----------

